# Remote Controlled Lights.



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Suggestions Please:

I am looking to instal a LED 30 – 35W light on the outside wall of the garage behind where I park. I don't particularly want a PIR light, I would rather it be controlled with a remote control. 

When I arrive home late in the evening I have trouble parking in the dark with no lights whatsoever. Being able to turn the light on with a remote control unit would be ideal.

Drew


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Ebay have them.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

How about an additional/brighter reversing light on your car? Fully automatic/foolproof only ever come on when you need it, no remote to lose, no batteries to replace etc.

Failing that a solar powered PIR LED unit, I have one for exactly the same purpose but can’t for the life of me remember where I got it from. If your in Weymouth in the near future drop by and have a look.

Andy


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> How about an additional/brighter reversing light on your car? Fully automatic/foolproof only ever come on when you need it, no remote to lose, no batteries to replace etc.
> 
> Andy


I would prefer a light that I could switch on from the lane Andy. I have a PIR on the Apex above the room at the bottom of the drive, unfortunately the movement of the car doesn't switch it on hence my request to ask if a fellow member could recommend one.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I use a remote controlled LED lamp in my garden. The colour of the light can be selected from a wide variety of possibilities. Not sure of the range you need and I have only tried mine from about 8 m. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/30W-50W-...hash=item2cb4bef689:m:mRD7krXSRMUaVPFebpDyYaw


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Drew

I bought www.toolstation.com/shop/p74613 recently and am pleased with it. It is only 10w but quite adequate down the side of the house. It is a PIR one but would a similar non PIR plugged into a socket with one of the easily available remotes do the job? Remote like this ebay item 580266732642. Or possibly better a LED light with an independant PIR placed where it works for you.

Kind regards.

p-c


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
Would a TPLink or similar home WiFi smart socket do the job if you are within range of your home WiFi as you come down the lane?

You could just lean out of the car with your smartphone to switch it on or you can preprogramme it if you know the approximate time you will be arriving home.

Steve


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Drew said:


> I would prefer a light that I have a PIR on the Apex above the room at the bottom of the drive, unfortunately the movement of the car doesn't switch it on hence my request to ask if a fellow member could recommend one.


Sounds like the detector on your current unit is defective, isn't lined up correctly or the sensitivity needs adjustment. How close do you have to get to it with your car before it works?

Andy


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

It doesn't come on until I get out of the car Andy, as soon as I step out out it comes on immediately.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Mine comes on as soon as the car gets within range! Does t come on if you walk towards it with the car not there?

Andy


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Drew said:


> It doesn't come on until I get out of the car Andy, as soon as I step out out it comes on immediately.


I spent an extra few quid about 12 years ago and bought a good quality PIR light which has a far better range than the cheaper models. I had to adjust the distance sensitivity down as it lit when cars or people passed at the bottom of my Driveway. It also came with a 230 volt plug in alarm gizmo to notify you if it was activated. Something similar should do everything you want.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi 747, May I have details please. It may be just what I want, I don't mind paying out the extra cash. What I would like is to be able to switch it with a remote control as well.

Drew


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

We have several units like the one in the link. They are radio frequency not infra red so will work without being i the line of sight.

https://tinyurl.com/yapgxl6p

One unit pack cheap enough to experiment.

Mike


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Thanks Mike, I have tried one. Unfortunately they don't work through walls. The light itself would be on the outside wall the socket not being waterproof would be on the inside of the garage.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Drew said:


> Hi 747, May I have details please. It may be just what I want, I don't mind paying out the extra cash. What I would like is to be able to switch it with a remote control as well.
> 
> Drew


This is similar to mine and the range seems good. It is Halogen, not LED but if you keep looking, there should be one somewhere. Mine originally had a 300 Watt Halogen but I swapped it out for a 150 Watt Halogen which is more than sufficient.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/Driveway-A...arm-Motion-Sensor/1573804484?iid=282068816470


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Mine comes on as soon as the car gets within range! Does t come on if you walk towards it with the car not there?
> 
> Andy


I will have to wait until it gets dark Andy.


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Drew said:


> Thanks Mike, I have tried one. Unfortunately they don't work through walls. The light itself would be on the outside wall the socket not being waterproof would be on the inside of the garage.


Hi Drew.

Just tried mine indoors, turned lights on in my lounge from the back bedroom/office in my flat. My WiFi will not get that far.

The brand I have are Mercury, have a five pack, just looked up my order, price has increased by £1 since 2015!

Mike


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I may have missed something, but why can't you drive in front first Drew?
_Maybe he live on a main road _ she thinks.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> I may have missed something, but why can't you drive in front first Drew?
> _Maybe he live on a main road _ she thinks.


I live in a narrow lane Jan with a sloping drive, reversing out is not an option. The rear end of the car would be well into the road before I could see in either direction.

Last night I spent quite some time in my car experimenting with the existing PIR, no matter how I tried the light wouldn't come on until I alighted, as soon as I stepped out it came on.

I have attached a couple of photographs to enable you to see my plight. I've included the existing lights and the street light which is about 100 metres from the entrance. You will see that I have drawn two white lines on the drive for guidance, these give an indication as to where I am when reversing.

I have decided to purchase a remote controlled socket as described by Mike coupled with a quality floodlight with a separate PIR mounted on the garage wall. I shall have it wired to enable me to disconnect the PIR and only use the remote when I return in the dark. The last thing I want is for the light to switch itself on automatically every time a car or someone passes the entrance.

Thank you all for your suggestions, they were gratefully appreciated.

Drew


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Drew

Save yourself a few quid and buy just a light unit. You won't be using the PIR function so why pay for it??
Screwfix do some pretty reasonable non PIR LED floodlights.

https://www.screwfix.com/c/electric...cm_sp=managedredirect-_-lighting-_-floodlight

Andy


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I thought about it Andy, but if I ever had the need to use it I could always switch it on.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I helped one of my grand-daughters set up such a bedroom light over the New Year using her Aamazon "Alexa" and a suitable LED bulb - not a cheap option as the bulbs was around £25 and it does require internet access but it works superbly either by voice cntrol from within range of Alexa or via an app on the phone - the response is good and it may be worth looking at such a set up.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh yeh, not only a narrow road Drew, but a brick wall on the other side of the road, no room for mistakes when turning in or out.


----------

